# $50 to mount a binding?? Is it excessive?



## Bumpsis (Mar 20, 2009)

So I've got a new pair of skis and bindings that are an integrated system. 

Essentially, the bindings slide over the brackets and get attached with screws to the bracket. The screws (come with bindings) go into pre-set holes - no drilling required. Then, set the tension of the springs according to the weight/age/skier type, do a binding check - also a standard procedure.
The whole task should take no more than 10 minutes.
Charge:  50 effing bucks at the Ski Market - Boston, Commonwealth ave!

I think that's a rip off. It's a simple, quick procedure. I was actually thinking about doing myself, but really was not sure about the proper boot placement and I really wanted to ski this Saturday, so I agreed.
So, of course, I'm willing to pay for  a trained tech's time, but at the rate of $50 per 10 minutes work, that really gets me.

No, the ski/ binding was not bought in the store, so sure, I expect to pay, but still...

So, I'm wondering, is that a going rate in other places for attaching  a binding or did I get ripped off?


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 20, 2009)

On my last pair of skis (also with integrated binding system, I got them installed for $20, but that store went out of business...makes ya wonder.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 20, 2009)

That's the norm..I've even seen $75..but alot of ski shops include the mounting if you buy the binding there.  If you bought the skis/bindings online, I can see why they charge that much.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 20, 2009)

I paid $75 to have online-purchased bindings mounted on skis last year.


----------



## JPTracker (Mar 20, 2009)

I just had bindings mounted on skis I bought online for $35


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 20, 2009)

just paid $60 for my new skis to be mounted up.


----------



## GolfingOwl (Mar 20, 2009)

Ski shops try to overcharge for purchases made out of their store.  It's a backlash to internet sales.  If you look around or are a regular customer of a ski shop, you can get it done for the $20-30 range.  The integrated bindings are so easy, you can even have them done at outdoor store that sells skis with little worry.  I had my integrated bindings installed by REI ($25 for members) on my Fischer AMC 79's that I bought on eBay after my local ski shop tried to rape me for $75.


----------



## skidbump (Mar 20, 2009)

All 3 shops i deal with are in 75 range ..so i try and buy bindings at local shops and skiis are almost all from demo sales online.


----------



## marcski (Mar 20, 2009)

$50 at my local shop.  Did it 2x last year on 2 sets of skis purchased online.  Even adding the 50 bucks, the entire deal still saved 100's.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 20, 2009)

$35 is the norm up north from what I have seen.  And be sure that they did it right.  I've heard horror stories about some of the Ski Market Stores, which are independently managed.  That said, one of the managers sent me a diplomatic Email in the fall saying that if there are any complaints he'd like to know so that he can correct them.  I was just voicing the "word on the street" that I've heard and seen in here over the past few years.


----------



## roark (Mar 20, 2009)

Lots of $75 quotes!!! Wow. I thought $35 was robbery. Most of my quiver was around ~$300 total skis + bindings. As a %, $75 is insane. 

Just pulled the binders off a pair of skis I had mounted at the local shop (Keene NH) last year and there's a plugged hole no where near the mounting plate (it was covered up by the heel piece). Seriously, they couldn't do some dumpster diving to practice plugging holes on?!?!? 

Never again will they get my buisiness - for *anything*. I've gotten over having someone else do simple manual labor for me. I'll just bring them for the release test if that's reasonable.


----------



## sLoPeS (Mar 20, 2009)

$50 isnt bad.  40 is more reasonable, but 50 is nothing to really wet ur pants over.  my shop charges me $50 to mount but that also includes a stone grind, setting the bevels and a hot wax.


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 20, 2009)

i bought skis from Tramdock and bindings from my local shop.  I inquired about the cost to mount and they said $60 bucks.  But the nice thing about my shop is that if you but the ski or binding from them they will mount it for free.  They only charge if a customer brings in skis and bindings from an outside source.


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Mar 20, 2009)

if you're buying your gear online and bringing it into a shop you should expect to get whacked by the retailer...if you buy from your local or mountain shop its pretty likely that you can get the mount for free or at least half price.  The more you establish a relationship with a retailer, the better they'll treat you...
     I do think $50 is a lot for mounting a system...but if you didn't buy it there and just need the service you'll pay for it.


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 20, 2009)

eastcoastpowderhound said:


> if you're buying your gear online and bringing it into a shop you should expect to get whacked by the retailer...if you buy from your local or mountain shop its pretty likely that you can get the mount for free or at least half price.  The more you establish a relationship with a retailer, the better they'll treat you...
> I do think $50 is a lot for mounting a system...but if you didn't buy it there and just need the service you'll pay for it.



+1

I brought a set of skis in for a minor repair.  They threw in a free tune as well.  It pays to stop in a often and drool over their inventory.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 20, 2009)

$50 is the going rate anytime I checked. Here's a thought, next time mount them yourself and then just take them into the shop to have them adjusted, should be $25 for that.


----------



## Bumpsis (Mar 20, 2009)

Very interesting feedback. I am surprised at the higher than $ 50 charges for this service. Hey, I was, still am rather peeved at having to pay the fifty for a rathere small service.

I suppose that to some extent the brick and mortar shops are trying to capture all possible revenue since the competition against the on-line merchants is tough. But as customer I see this charge as somewhat retaliatory, but that's one good way to piss customers off. I know that just two years ago they charged me $ 35 to put a bidning on, also not their equipment. At this point, I am a bit less likely to buy anything from them in the future.

I have bought stuff at that Ski Market  - couple of pairs of boots, and smaller ski stuff. I considered even buying skis from them but the prices for those were at least double to what I found on line. Their selection was also rather paltry. I see them morphing more into a sports clothing store,  being rather light on equipment.


----------



## Mildcat (Mar 20, 2009)

Some online shops will mount the bindings for free if you tell them your boot sole length. You still have to bring them to a shop to get them set to your boot but that's only about $20.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 20, 2009)

Sounds expensive to me, but I'm a poor cheapskate.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 20, 2009)

last two times have been $35 or $50 with a tune; skis were purchased online


----------



## speden (Mar 20, 2009)

I bought some skis a month or so ago and since they had integrated bindings I just mounted them myself.  I suppose for liability reasons the ski companies don't want to encourage that, so the instructions that came with the binding were really lame.  But it wasn't too hard to figure it out since there were numbered slots for the boot sole length.

The only thing that was tricky was setting the forward toe pressure.  The instructions made no reference to it so I had to look it up on the internet.  My binding has the type where when the boot is snapped in, the forward pressure screw should become flush with the housing.  Piece of cake.  Then it was just a matter of setting the DIN values to what I wanted.  I suppose most people prefer to leave that to a shop to set, but I prefer to set and test that myself.


----------



## Geoff (Mar 20, 2009)

I can't remember the last time I paid to have bindings mounted.  Everything I own has integral binding systems so it's not like I need a jig for the binding.  I mount them myself. It takes 5 minutes.  I haven't worked in a shop since college but nothing has changed in adjusting a ski binding in decades.  It's not like you need anything special other than a Posidriv #3 and a plastic card to adjust toe height.  I pull bindings off for trips so I can fit extra skis in my ski bag.


----------



## severine (Mar 20, 2009)

speden said:


> I bought some skis a month or so ago and since they had integrated bindings I just mounted them myself.  I suppose for liability reasons the ski companies don't want to encourage that, so the instructions that came with the binding were really lame.  But it wasn't too hard to figure it out since there were numbered slots for the boot sole length.
> 
> The only thing that was tricky was setting the forward toe pressure.  The instructions made no reference to it so I had to look it up on the internet.  My binding has the type where when the boot is snapped in, the forward pressure screw should become flush with the housing.  Piece of cake.  Then it was just a matter of setting the DIN values to what I wanted.  I suppose most people prefer to leave that to a shop to set, but I prefer to set and test that myself.


That's what we did with the Joyriders. Integrated bindings that Brian put on and adjusted for me. Full instructions came with them.



andyzee said:


> $50 is the going rate anytime I checked. Here's a thought, next time mount them yourself and then just take them into the shop to have them adjusted, should be $25 for that.


Sounds good to me!

I paid $50 to have Tramdock bindings put on tent sale skis this past fall. The year prior, I paid $35 to have ebay bindings put on ebay skis (different shop). Both these involved a full mounting; they were not integrated systems. But really, a store is likely to rape you for not buying the equipment in their shop. Since it is a system, if you're concerned about the shop checking them, then I would do what Andy said: mount yourself and bring them in for an adjustment.


----------



## gymnast46 (Mar 20, 2009)

*Binding installation*

Our standard cost is $40 to install a binding on a flat ski and $25 for a system ski regardless of where you made your purchase.
*
Suburban Sports
www.SuburbanSport.com
25 Webster Square Rd.
Berlin, CT 06037
800-799-5927​*


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Mar 20, 2009)

speden said:


> I bought some skis a month or so ago and since they had integrated bindings I just mounted them myself.  I suppose for liability reasons the ski companies don't want to encourage that, so the instructions that came with the binding were really lame.  But it wasn't too hard to figure it out since there were numbered slots for the boot sole length.



The companies do not include directions, because the shops all have very extensive directions in their possession. 

All of the shops that I have been to include the mounting of the bindings if you purchase from them.  If you shop around to buy elsewhere, why should they help you?
There is liability for the place that mounts the bindings.  A person hurts themselves, they go and sue anybody that they can.


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 20, 2009)

I would expect $40 or so for a binding installation and test. If the binding system was a slide on job, I'd say you got taken but that was your call on having someone else do it rather than you. If you want the security and piece of mind that it was done right and tested, you gotta pay the piper. I have put M1200 bindings on a Volkl ski with the motion rail system and it was a piece of cake, hard for even someone with little knowledge about equipment to even screw it up. Though I would not recommend doing so unless you are comfortable with doing so, know what a BSL is, and are 100% confident in your knowledge and understanding of setting your own DIN.


----------



## ckofer (Mar 21, 2009)

It seems that the question here is whether or not you got "ripped off". If they charge $50 for the service and completed it, that's an even deal. You could have shopped around for a lower price.


----------



## Robbski (Apr 2, 2009)

Cost is $40 at S&W Sports in Concord.  Seems fair to me.


----------



## gorgonzola (Apr 2, 2009)

our local pa shops charge $50 whether or not its system/rail or flat. butts a little sore after that especially if its a railflex or something but a small price to pay for some peace of mind - i do my own but have the wife and kids stuff shop mounted. most around now charge $20 mounting even if you bought the ski & binding from them, THAT"s a ripoff!


----------



## BigJay (Apr 3, 2009)

I totally agree w/ 75$ being charge from skis bought "somewhere else" aka Onlinestore and Ebay...

Skis don't generate much profit... small margin like bikes but they don't cost much... so in terms of revenue, you have to sell a lot of them!

In-store installation from skis bought at the shop is generally 20-25$... now w/ ski systems, i've seen stores that charge only 10-15$...

So the independant ski sales person needs to pay for their staff... If you can, get your online store to install the bindings... you'll understand why they can go and charge less... no overhead... no store front... no specialist... just a few clicks is all you need!


----------



## tekweezle (Apr 3, 2009)

the brick and mortar shops are probably hurting in this economy so you have to excuse them if they try to extract as much money as they can.  they have overhead to pay for.

if you trust your own handywork, then go ahead and do it yourself and save the money.   if you want service, then I guess the going rate is whatever they are charging.


----------



## dropKickMurphy (Apr 14, 2009)

I think $50 is excessive for a system binding. 

If the tech had to drill any holes, I can see the price being justified.  Even the most experienced and careful tech is going to have an occasional mistake. The cost of the install has to cover the fact that  once in a great while, they may be replacing a pair of skis. 

I've bought 3 pairs of new skis for myself, 1 pair for my daughter, online in the past year. Here are some ways to avoid getting soaked on the mounting:

* Become a member of REI and use their ski shop services.

* If you buy the skis online, check your local shop for the bindings; they just might be able to give you  a lower total price for the bindings+mounting.

* There are a handful of online dealers that seem to consistently have the best selection and prices. A couple of them happen to be located in New England. I've gotten some of my best online deals from proctorjones.com (Ken Jones Ski Mart in Nashua, NH) and raceskis.com (Ski Depot in Jay, ME). Call them and let them know you'll be picking the skis up at the shop; set a time where you can have the bindings mounted when you come in to pick them up. You'll be saving them the cost of the "free" shipping. And,  with a new pair of skis in your car, you might as well continue on to Cannon or Sugarloaf to try them out right away.


----------

